# Happy Thanksgiving



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving Day to you all. Let's eat.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Have a Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Gobble gobble.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

"The Gods of my tribe have spoken! They say do not trust the Pilgrims, especially Sarah Miller. It is for these reasons and many more that I have decided to scalp you, and burn your village to the ground."-Wednesday Addams, *Addams Family Values.*

I just couldn't resist that little funny from the above flick. Anyway, that all aside, have a wonderful Turkey Day all and hope we all don't have a food overload.  :googly:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Tryptophan rocks! Gobble it up!

Happy T-Day!


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

just woke up from my after dinner nap!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I ...am....full...Zzzzzzzz


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Ugh, I just got an email from Trish about her Thanksgiving menu, I quote>>

Trish>>>" there were 3 kids of apple pie"

Now that's taking Halloween into other holidays too far. Making pies out of kids!
Enjoy the holiday everyone, Vlad


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Happy gobble-gobble.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Vlad, dahling!!!!! Must you share every stupid thing I say or do with all these fine people!!! I'm sure they could care less that I can't type straight! I've been cooking for 2 days, give me a break-sheesh! Happy Thanksgiving all!!!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Happy turkey day.....Y'all. LOL I just got home from Arkansas. spent my day burning up the highway.


----------

